# Husky says "NO!" to kennel



## applecruncher (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2020)

I hate those kennel things.  How would that guy like to be in a box while the dog does his life?  I feel so sorry for that dog.  There is doggy daycare, there is one I see whenever I visit my family.  The dogs socialize all day, go for walks together.  Look, if you can't afford to do this, and won't let the dog have a minimum of freedom while you're at work and having a life, maybe you shouldn't have a dog.  The dog actually spoke the word 'NO,' and that idiot in the background was laughing because it's so much fun to be master of someone else.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 5, 2020)

Yesterday I saw someone walking a gorgeous husky.
Blue eyes, and that howl!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2020)

Love Huskies!  Used to have an Alaskan Malamute who was a big talker too, very entertaining.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2020)

We had 8 Huskies at one time...Love them...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>



My Jane used to say it just as clear.


----------

